# Looky what i got number 2 :)



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

This doe make number 2 im getting but has the genetics to really help my herd. And her dams udder looks very nice . Both her sire and dam have won in the show ring. The owner is working on finishing them. She was a bottle baby so very much under your foot goat. Which makes my kids happy lol. Her name is Garden 'N Goat Kimbra. Dam Kizzi's Kuties Annabelle, Sire: Heaven's Hollow Tedashi. Here is my website with her pedigree on it and a pic of her dam. Still updating it. 4th doe down 
http://joybellfarm.webs.com/jr-does


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Congrats!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys i like her. Her rump maybe a bit steep but she seems to have the room between the hocks i need plus she is long.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty...nice eye candy...


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute face pic


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I love her markings and her rump may straighten out as she gets older she looks like she is at that adolescent stage. beautiful face!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

She just turned 4 months today. So she could be starting going into the ugly stage lol. I notice it big time around 6 months.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

SO cute ! Congrats


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i love Cauldron, he put beautiful markings on his decendants. we have some of them and they all are spectacularly marked. i know it isnt supposed to make a difference in the show ring, but at least the judge will see you!!


----------

